# How do I get vegetables to sink?? + Clown Plecos



## Mr Fish (Sep 9, 2005)

I've tried feeding my Clown Pleco a couple times now... first I tried a cucumber. It wouldn't sink so I used a rock to hold it down. I don't think he ate any of it, though.

Today I peeled a green bean but the little bean pellets also won't sink...

What's a good food for these guys and how do you prepare it?


----------



## Sylvia27 (Sep 9, 2005)

If you're fighting with beans and cucumbers, I would suggest to go to the fishstore and get some veggetables or algae tablets. 

Sylvia


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

we use zuccini and romaine at petsmart, we keep it down with "skews." basically a long thin plastic pipe and a weight siliconed to the bottom. Your pleco probably would forage on it during the night mostly... and it might need a while to find it in the tank.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Veggie clips sold at Petsmart or a plant weight. Also blanch the veggies for about 10 sec in a little water in the mircowave. That will soften them up and the plecos will not wait a day before touching the food. Also I remove the seeds of green beans, cucumbers and zucchini before feeding them to my fish. They will not eat the seeds and you will find them floating in your tank.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Use a tooth pick and make a U clip thingie out of a cloths hanger and loop the ends to hold the tooth pick, rubber band it to a rock and dro it in, seen one of these in a buys tank pic in chat, that way the fish can get the hold thing all the way around it.
Never heard of anyone removing the seeds......


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed zuke and green beans. I normally preslice the zuke and then freeze it. I defrost/soften in the microwave and then drop into a glass and run cold water over them. If they dont sink, I nuke a bit more and repeat. I feed canned green beans with no added salt. Those I rinse, split down the seam and feed. I do not remove any seeds and never find them uneaten in the tank.

BTW- clown loaches will shred and eat a zuchini slice faster than a cuisinart.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I have some lead plant weights that bend easily, i just stick them into whatever it is and it sinks like a rock. Zuchini and canned green beans definately a favorite for my fish.


----------

